# Once Again the Weather Lets Me Down



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Well all weekend the local weather people were screaming about this terrible storm that was going to hit us Monday and Tuesday, were calling for 6 inches, woo terrible storm.

Well Monday came went, said that its going to hit Tuesday morning and all day, were in a winter weather warning, stock up boys and girls....

Yeah, that 1 inch that took all day to get really was something to get all hyped up about. I knew it was not going to be bad, I just looked at the radar, but what do I know I am not a meteorologist...

next time there calling for a big snow up north, send some of it down to Ky, I need the work!


----------

